# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Triste, planteándome dejar la magia, leerme por favor.

## jorgitooo

Hola compañeros, se que quizás este tema se ha tratado muchas veces, simplemente me gustaría contar como me siento a gente que comparte mi misma afición.

Tengo 20 años, empecé hacer magia con 16, cambió mi vida radicalmente, ha sido mi gran hobbie, al que dedicó muchas horas, gracias a el he descubierto muchos amigos, personas increíbles y he pasado los mejores ratos de los últimos años.

Ahora llegado este punto en que en YouTube encuentras todo, desde juegos, técnicas, está todo ... cada vez que lo veo me entristezco muchísimo, todos los secretos que muchas personas han guardado con todo el cariño, ahora está siendo revelado masivamente por gente que solo quiere lucrarse o tener un minuto de popularidad.

Nos pasamos muchísimo tiempo practicando, practicando técnicas, cubriendo lo pases, perfeccionando todo, para que después el profano pueda mirarlo con solo un click en Youtube. Desde ese momento todo tu trabajo, se ha ido al traste por este tipo de impresentables. A mí me entristece de una manera muy grande.

Y esto es solo el comienzo, que será dentro de 4 años cuando haya miles de tutoriales mas ...

Que fue de esa persona que se llevaba tu carta firmada o que cada vez que te veía te recordaba lo increíble que fueron esos minutos ... en los que tu le hiciste soñar mientras tu hacías lo que más te gusta. No nos engañemos, eso lo estamos perdiendo y además no tiene marcha atrás, cada vez va a mas y sin marcha atrás.

Tengo que decidir que a mí solo me ha pasado con una persona en toda mi vida, porque creo que desde mi humildad lo hago medianamente bien y me lo curro bástante.
Pero que será en un futuro ? de aquí a unos años ... debido a este tipo de gente, la magia se desprestigia. La están matando y nosotros no podemos hacer nada. Cuando tu haces un juego a una persona y de repente te dice al día siguiente, he encontrado unos tutoriales de fulano, donde viene todo lo que tu haces ... de ahí lo sacas eee .. 
Compañeros, llegados a este punto me replanteo lo siguiente, siendo la magia mi pasión, el hobbie que más me gusta y mi principal ilusión. ¿Merece la pena gastar mi tiempo en una cosa que tristemente la están matando, y comerme la cabeza día a día viendo como gente sin escrúpulos mata lo que más me gusta hacer?

Me estoy planteando rendirme, dedicarme a otro hobbie, mejor dicho encontrar algo que sea capaz de llenarme lo que me llena la magia y no luchar contra lo que en mi opinión es algo que tarde o temprano va a pasar ...
Ojala este equivocado en todo, pero es mi opinión, os aseguro que me gustaría como a nadie estar muy equivocado, pero lo veo así. 
Algunos se reirán pero es como me siento ... mal y angustiado por ver como esto va poco a poco en caída libre.
Sé que mi postura es negativa, posiblemente exageradamente negativa. Por eso mismo me gustaría saber vuestras opiniones. Gracias, y sobre todo gracias por dejarme desahogarme y escucharme en este ratito. Un abrazo !

----------


## A.S.B

Hola Jorge:

No suelo escribir en el foro, pero espero que mi comentario te ayude.

Antes de nada, deberias de preguntarte, ¿ Porqué practicas magia? Porque disfrutas ( primero tú) y (luego los espectadores), o porque te gusta como te sientes cuando los espectadores flipan?

Creo que lo principal es disfrutar con lo que uno hace independientemente de lo que hagan digan o piensen los demas.

Efectivamente, todo lo que dices de que esto irá a más, es bastante probable que ocurra, pero no nos engañemos, los curiosos que se meten en youtube para ver como se hacen las cosas verán como se hace " ese juego" pero si luego montas una rutina diferente, una historia diferente , o yo que se, con las mismas técnicas ese " curioso" volvera a flipar.

En cuanto al comentario de: (Que fue de esa persona que se llevaba tu carta firmada o que cada vez que te veía te recordaba lo increíble que fueron esos minutos ... en los que tu le hiciste soñar mientras tu hacías lo que más te gusta.)

Te diré que esa persona que se llevaba tu carta firmada y cada vez que te ve te recuerda lo increible que fue ese momento, esa persona, seguro que no se pone a buscar tutoriales etc ...
Además pienso por tu comentario (que no lo se) que sueles hacer magia a gente cercana a ti, si hicieras magia a gente que no conoces, nadie te vendria al dia siguiente a decir, ah! esto ya se como lo haces, o , ah si, esto lo he visto en youtube . . . 

Yo creo que parte de la sensacion mala que tienes es por esto, porque sueles hacerles magia a personas cercanas, y al fin y al cabo, saben que no eres mago, que eres o su amigo de siempre, o su hermano, o su primo o lo que sea, pero que no eres mago y por eso intentan fastidiarte, ademas de que las personas cercanas suelen quitar valor a lo que hacemos y cuando ven a alguien por ahi fuera que hace lo mismo que nosotros lo engrandecen...

Mi consejo, sigue disfrutando de la Magia, sigue practicando, sigue ilusionando y si puedes, a gente que no te conozca.

Un abrazo!

----------


## elmoronta

Una triste verdad, pero en otro hilo ya comentamos que si todo los del foro colaboraramos en cuando subamos a youtube un video poner revelado habria montones de videos asi y los que realmente desvelan los juegos quedarian practicamente ocultos!
Tambien hay que intentar fomentarlo con la gente que empieza, que no se vaya a youtube a buscar revelaciones porque si no les estan incitando a seguir en lo que hacen esas personas. Esto ya seria mas complicado y no se que de podria hacer.
Pero si realmente te gusta la magia, te aconsejo que sigas con ella. Mucha gente no se dedica a ir a youtube a buscar como se hace (solo unos cuantos tontos, con el respeto que se merecen, que se aburren en casa)
Espero que entre todos consigamos hacer que te quedes, un abrazo magico!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Jorge.
La magia de verdad no la encontraras jamas en youtube... ahí como mucho veras malos trucos revelados por malos aficionados.
¿Puedes encontrar los cubiletes de kaps, las rutinas de hollingwoth, o las de tantos y tantos maestros destripadas?  a lo mas vas a ver técnicas mal hechas o algún que otro secreto destripado, pero que ante una buena sesión de magia al profano aunque haya visto eso, le sorprenderá, y mas aun porque el ira por un camino y pensando ciertas cosas en el caso que haya visto algo en youtube, que cuando esta bien ejecutado le dejara igual de perdido...
Mira el caso del FP... mas que conocido y explotado... ahora ponle los manejos de salvano y....¿FP? ¿QUE FP?....

Deja de darle vueltas, hay vida y mucha magia mas alla de youtube ;-)
Nos vemos el jueves ;-)

----------


## Fredja

Siempre encontraras a gente que no aprecie lo que hagas pero nunca lo dejes por eso, no vale la pena. Se que duele porque la ilusion que pones se te viene abajo (me ha pasado a mi no hace nada) pero usa esa experiencia para venirte arriba y continuar, te aseguro que son muchisimas las personas que disfrutaran de tus juegos sin mas :-)



Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Fredja

> Una triste verdad, pero en otro hilo ya comentamos que si todo los del foro colaboraramos en cuando subamos a youtube un video poner revelado habria montones de videos asi y los que realmente desvelan los juegos quedarian practicamente ocultos!
> Tambien hay que intentar fomentarlo con la gente que empieza, que no se vaya a youtube a buscar revelaciones porque si no les estan incitando a seguir en lo que hacen esas personas. Esto ya seria mas complicado y no se que de podria hacer.
> Pero si realmente te gusta la magia, te aconsejo que sigas con ella. Mucha gente no se dedica a ir a youtube a buscar como se hace (solo unos cuantos tontos, con el respeto que se merecen, que se aburren en casa)
> Espero que entre todos consigamos hacer que te quedes, un abrazo magico!


Hay una de mis ninyas del foro ingles de cardistry que hace algo que esta muy bien a mi modo de ver: los videos de sus juegos los sube como publicos pero los que son revelaciones no los lista y solo son accesibles desde el foro. Asi es mas dificil que cualquier pepe pueda chafardear lo que no debe.

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ardogwyddon

Lo de Youtube lo veo como el mago enmascarado, los libros y cajas de magia en centros comerciales, magos que explican juegos en televisión o cualquier otra cosa: un mal necesario. Mosquea pero es necesario. Como ya te ha dicho algún compañero si trabajas para gente cercana no van a reconocerte como mago ante tus ojos. Lo más probable que suceda sea_ "si el lo hace no será tan difícil"_ A modo de ejemplo, y sin citar el famoso FP, antes hacía la aguja que atraviesa el globo. Un día creo que Jandro lo explicó en El hormiguero (Cuatro) y la siguiente semana ya me decía la gente "eso se hace de esta manera que lo han explicado en la tele" Con sólo cambiar lo que explicaron por otra técnica funcionó y para lo único que afectó fue para que mejorase personal y profesionalmente. Otra cosa es con las bolas de multiplicación. Hay gente que también conoce el secreto gracias a un acceso a la información mayor que el que había antes. La cuestión es cómo desarrolles la rutina para que la gente "flipe" aún más.

Lo bueno de que haya gente malintencionada que busque los juegos para llenar su vacío emocional y aumentar su baja autoestima es que, cuando haces lo que ellos conocen pero lo ejecutas de manera diferente a lo que ellos han aprendido, te has ganado unos incondicionales que te encumbrarán más de lo imaginable.

Me encanta que la gente revele un juego porque nosotros conocemos muchas técnicas.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola jorgitooo:
Te prohíbo que te rindas. Preocúpate de manejar las técnicas y no copies nada de lo que veas. En todo caso, trata de transformar un efecto y hacerle una presentación adecuada.
Por la fase, en que estas pasando ahora, hemos pasado casi todos y eso nos ha hecho ver la magia de diferente manera. Nos interesa ver a los grandes maestros pero no les copiamos. Sacamos ideas para crear nuestro propio programa. Copiar es de torpes, crear es de inteligentes.
Se que me argumentarás que sigues viendo, en escenarios, a Pape Carrol, Tamariz, etc. Eso solo lo hacen los malos magos que se ven impotentes para crear una linea y solo saben copiar. A esta gente los ignora el publico por que rara vez es mejor la copia que el original.
Ya sabes: Pelea que el exito lo tienes cerca.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## joweme

Te pondre un ejemplo que creo que te pude hacer reflexionar algo sobre el tema de dejar o no la magia. 
Hoy dia hay pintores profesionales que se ganan la vida con ello y hay cantidad de tutoriales de como pintar interiores, fachadas, etc, tambien hay tecnicas de pintado  diversas formas de hacerlo y aunque el que mas o el que menos hoy por hoy cualquiera pinta una fachada o casa. ¿Crees que por ello las personas que se dedican a eso lo van a dejar porque ronde por internet tecnicas de pintado? Espero que esto que te escribo te ayude un poco a reflexionar sobre tu duda de dejarlo o no igual no es el mejor ejemplo pero piensalo un poco antes de dar el paso, si es lo que te gusta sigue en ello.

----------


## Odran

Buen ejemplo el de los pintores! el que sabe apreciar algo bien hecho... ve la diferencia entre lo uno y lo otro.
Y muy cierto lo que comenta A.S.B., por ejemplo mi ex... le encantaba, y le encanta la magia. Flipa como nadie, es el publico perfecto. A veces se cree realmente que somos capaces de adivinar cosas, jajaja. Y no quiere saber nada de como se hace! un dia me vio ensayando una cosa... y casi llora al darse cuenta de como lo hacia, porque cada vez que lo viese a cualquier mago... ya no veria magia, sabe como lo hace... Le tuve que decir que no, que yo solo soy un aficionado, que un mago de verdad no tengo ni idea de como hace! jajaja. Bueno, es un caso especial. Pero es asi, si alguien de verdad disfruta la magia, le gusta "ver" magia, vivir la ilusion... no se va a poner a ver tutoriales, ni a comprar libros (cualquiera va a una tienda de magia, no te piden nada, y te pones a ver cosas, gimmiks...). Si de verdad te gusta... no lo dejes, busca el publico que de verdad disfrute con ello, y hazles volar!
Saludos

----------


## rubiales

¿Joewe quieres un café?

----------


## elmoronta

Pues con el debido respeto a Joweme pero ese ejemplo para mi no es valido. Eso es porque los españoles estamos acostumbrados a la buena vida y preferimos soltar un poco de dinero a tener que ir a comprar la pintura, cubrir lo mueble, dar la pintura, volver a colocar los muebles...
Es mi punto de vista por lo menos!
Un saludo

----------


## Dani Borja

Buenas a todos!

Jorgitoo!! es cierto que cada vez hay mas y mas videos en youtube y en  internet!... pero creo que no debes desmoralizarte, ni mucho menos dejar el hobbie que tantos buenos momentos te ha hecho pasar, piensa que una  persona no puede saber todos los juegos que realizas en una rutina y si  lo sabe es porque le gusta la magia tanto como a ti! y si sabe el secreto pues que se fastidie y se quede sin ilusión, yo sinceramente  creo que nadie se pone a mirar magia y más magia como un loco si no es  porque realmente le motiva!, en internet podemos encontrar cualquier  tutorial, libro o video pero ya no solamente de magia, si no de  cualquier otra materia! y no por ello nos ponemos a buscar cualquier tipo de información, piensa que hay miles de juegos para realizar y  miles de formas para realizarlos!!.. un abrazo
S

----------


## jorgitooo

Hola compañeros:
Gracias, gracias a todos de verdad. Como bien habéis dicho es una tema que la mayoría de la gente que quiere la magia alguna vez se lo plantea.

Gracias a todos por dejarme todo claro, la magia es mucho mas que Youtube, hay que realizarla para la gente que quiere ver magia, y sobretodo, no creo que casi nadie, mas que cuatro impresentables lo miren en Youtube. (que tampoco creo que encuentre nada si no pasan muchas horas).

Gracias por vuestro tiempo y vuestros comentarios A.S.B, elmoronta, Fredja, ardogwyddon, jowemw, odran, dani borja. Lo agradezco.

Gracias Manolo por todos tus consejos y por estar ahí como siempre, nos vemos el jueves  :Wink1: 

Gracias y abrazos compis  :Wink1:

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Compañerooo, echa un ojo al post que acabo de publicar en el hilo 'Odio youtube':


Es mi pensamiento sobre el tema. A ver si te vale. ¡Y ni se te ocurra volverte a plantear lo de dejar la magia! tienes un manejo fantástico y seguro que te proporcionará incontables satisfacciones.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Dummie

Hola Jorgitooo, tienes razón en todo lo que dices, así que mi recomendación es que lo dejes. Seguro que encuentras pronto otro hobby. Ya nos contarás...

----------


## S. Alexander

> Hola compañeros, se que quizás este tema se ha tratado muchas veces, simplemente me gustaría contar como me siento a gente que comparte mi misma afición.
> 
> Tengo 20 años, empecé hacer magia con 16, cambió mi vida radicalmente, ha sido mi gran hobbie, al que dedicó muchas horas, gracias a el he descubierto muchos amigos, personas increíbles y he pasado los mejores ratos de los últimos años.
> 
> Ahora llegado este punto en que en YouTube encuentras todo, desde juegos, técnicas, está todo ... cada vez que lo veo me entristezco muchísimo, todos los secretos que muchas personas han guardado con todo el cariño, ahora está siendo revelado masivamente por gente que solo quiere lucrarse o tener un minuto de popularidad.
> 
> Nos pasamos muchísimo tiempo practicando, practicando técnicas, cubriendo lo pases, perfeccionando todo, para que después el profano pueda mirarlo con solo un click en Youtube. Desde ese momento todo tu trabajo, se ha ido al traste por este tipo de impresentables. A mí me entristece de una manera muy grande.
> 
> Y esto es solo el comienzo, que será dentro de 4 años cuando haya miles de tutoriales mas ...
> ...


¡¡Hola jorgitooooo!!:

Te voy a decir algo. De todas las posibilidades que hay, desde que nadie en el mundo en absoluto sepa magia hasta que todo el mundo lo sepa, solo hay *una* en la que estamos casi mal del todo: Que nadie sepa magia.

Si nadie sabe magia, al menos queda la esperanza de que a alguien se le ocurra empezar a simular romper las leyes de la naturaleza.

Yéndonos al otro extremo, imagina un mundo en el que todo el mundo absolutamente tiene los conocimientos del Cartomagia Fundamental: La magia sigue siendo posible. Si vas a una sociedad mágica, donde solo haya magos, verás a gente haciéndole magia a otra gente, todos magos. Y verás juegos que sorprenderán, a pesar de ser todos magos. Incluso magos estudiados.

Para mí, esto es un alivio.

*Pero* confieso manifiestamente (y este foro entero lo sabe, y si no, que se vaya enterando), siento profundo odio y repugnancia por todo aquel que hace de 'maestro gratuito', publica secretos y demás prácticas deshonrosas. Y sí se puede hacer algo: Sobrecargar el sistema.
Si no tuviera que estudiar para la universidad, si no necesitase mi alma escaparse a la SEI cada lunes sin tiempo entre estudios académicos y sociedad, si no necesitase entrenarme escénicamente los miércoles, y emplear martes y jueves para centrarme en el estudio... *ya estaría grabando vídeos* para sobrecargar YouTube con títulos: 'Magia revelada', 'Truco de magia revelado', 'Juego de magia revelado', 'Agua y aceite revelado'. Versiones y versiones y versiones de falsas explicaciones (como la presentación del Poosha de Carroll, por ejemplo) que lleven a la magia de verdad. *El profano se cansará de buscar y un menor porcentaje encontrará satisfactoria su búsqueda, mientras que un gran porcentaje acabará frustrado en ella.*

Ojalá saque tiempo para intentarlo. Pero vosotros tampoco sois mancos. Petad YouTube, petad la red, curraos una presentación con falsa explicación para cualquier juego,* pero que no se note el método* y colgadlo. Y si cada uno aporta su granito de arena, estaremos ayudando a la magia.

Claro, que, quién se va a levantar de la silla, si somos todos ahora unos vagos que no queremos mover un dedo...

*Jorgitoo, si tanto la amas, no la abandones. Es mi consejo. Sí, hay esperanza. Te lo juro.*

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## rubiales

Perdón por el comentario que puse, quise mandar un mensaje privado y acabo como respuesta.

Jorgitoo, no te preocupes por cosas así, ceras que cuando pasen unos años no lo veras de la misma perspectiva. 

Un abrazo gordo, gordo ¡Como Yo!

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre,yo creo firmemente que los videos de secretos revelados no tienen prácticamente ningún impacto sobre el público. A lo mejor algunos miran, pero vamos, que nunca me he encontrado con muchos problemas. Pasa como con los magia borrás con FP. El otro día un niño me dijo: Yo también hago el juego ese que desaparece un pañuelo, pero yo uso un dedo falso. Obviamente, mi método es ese, pero está arrutinado creo que lo suficientemente bien para engañar incluso a los que lo conocen. Y uso uno extralargo porque el perro de un amigo se comió el normal, y aún no he comprado otro, así que...

Por otro lado, seamos justos. Yo estoy convencido de que el conocimiento debe estar al alcance de todos. Y si es a través de la mula, o de youtube, o lo que sea, mejor. Porque el nivel general en cualquier campo subirá. Y si creo en ello a nivel general, no puedo hacer excepciones porque "es que la magia es diferente". No tengamos miedo a compartir conocimiento. Lo cogerán aquellos a los que le interese. Y a los que le interese eso será a los que les guste ver una actuación en la que el mago consiga engañarles pese a todos sus conocimientos youtuberos. Por otro lado, eso es lo que hay, no se puede impedir (aunque fuera bueno, que ya os digo que a mí, particularmente, no me lo parece) y tenemos que vivir con ello y asumirlo, porque es lo que hay y lo que va a haber de ahora en adelante.

Que a todos nos ha engañado Juan Tamariz, por ejemplo, cuando se pone a hacernos juegos de los que tiene preparados para engañar a magos, ¿no? Y lo hemos disfrutado como enanos.

Culltura libre y magia para todos. Y nosotros a currarnos nuestras rutinas como siempre. Y ya está.

----------


## almogavar

Lo siento no me he podido reprimir.  jujujuju  ..... no me pongais a parir se que el manejo deja mucho que desear
*truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado*

truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado - YouTube

Ya dejaré que se vea magia otro dia.

----------


## fran fortuna

Enseñar Gratis...SI;
Enseñar en Abierto...NO;

Abandonar la magia...JAMÁS
Trabajar como locos para crear magia (que no trucos, y eso nada tiene que ver con secretos técnicos)...VIVE DIOS QUE ES DIFÍCIL, PERO DESDE LUEGO QUE SI

Y con esto dejo semiclara mi postura

----------


## Fredja

> Lo siento no me he podido reprimir.  jujujuju  ..... no me pongais a parir se que el manejo deja mucho que desear
> *truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado*
> 
> truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado - YouTube
> 
> Ya dejaré que se vea magia otro dia.


Lo que me he podido reir, me saltaban hasta las lagrimas (sin exagerar  :117: )  Y lo bien que ejecutas la tecnica del manejo de la botella con pitorro  :117: DDD

----------


## Tereso

Hola, jorgitooooo.

Pues yo me estoy planteando retirarme del sexo por que hay demasiados videos en youporn revelando el secreto.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Lo siento no me he podido reprimir.  jujujuju  ..... no me pongais a parir se que el manejo deja mucho que desear
> *truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado*
> 
> truco de magia revelado agua y aceite revelado - YouTube
> 
> Ya dejaré que se vea magia otro dia.


x'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Jamás se me hubiera ocurrido.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## mago fran

Ni se te ocurra dejar la magia!!!!!!! Tu crees que una persona que te ve hacer un juego va a llegar a su casa y se va poner a buscar en youtube cómo lo has hecho? Ya te digo yo que en el 99% de los casos (por no decirte el 100%) no lo hacen. 
Es cierto que hay gente odiosa en youtube pero tampoco conozco a nadie que se trague los vídeos de esa gente para después destriparle los juegos a los magos. Si ejecutas un juego perfectamente es imposible que sepan como lo has hecho. Debes esforzarte para hacer magia y no trucos. No te desanimes y sigue con la magia!!

Un saludo!!

----------


## Odran

> Hola, jorgitooooo.
> 
> Pues yo me estoy planteando retirarme del sexo por que hay demasiados videos en youporn revelando el secreto.


Me parto!!!! si, si, pero los profesionales lo hacemos mejor! jajajaja

----------


## jorgitooo

De verdad, gracias a todos por todo.
Sois de gran ayuda. Todo claro y mas que claro, solo son dudas de una persona que ama la magia y mucho.
Abrazos compis. Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## Dummie

Sigo diciéndote que deberías dejar la magia cuanto antes. Hay mil cosas más que puedes hacer...

----------


## renard

Puede que te lo tomes demasiado en serio,puede que necesites dejar la magia una temporada y verlo de otra perspectiva,pero yo ya te digo que youtube no acabara con nuestro arte esto estoy seguro.

----------


## Odran

Yo soy instructor de artes marciales, es mi profesion hace años, dirijo una escuela. En youtube hay miles de videos tambien de lo mio, tutoriales de llaves, palancas, golpes, combinaciones, formas enteras, programas enteros de examen... libros en pdf, videos didacticos... vaya, igual que en la magia... Pero te aseguro que los que quieren aprender de verdad, los que les gusta de verdad... no van a youtube, vienen a una escuela seria de artes marciales. Porque es incomparable como aprender, como se vive, o como se siente en vivo y en directo. Y no me refiero solo a un mamporro que te den, que obviamente por youtube no duelen jaja. Sino a simplemente ver un combate, a aprender una tecnica... no es lo mismo. Creo que youtube no acabara con las artes marciales, y tampoco con la magia. Asi que adelante! tu a lo tuyo, disfruta lo que haces. Siempre habran flipaos youtuberos que vendran a decirte que ellos saben hacer esto o lo otro... Y la gente se dan cuenta antes o despues de que esos son unos fantasmillas. La ventaja es que en mi profesion puedo pegarles, y eso relaja muchisimo. jajajaja. Tu hazlos desaparecer! (al menos de tu cabeza)
Un abrazo

----------


## Damarsito

Jorge, la magia es un arte.  Como bien sabes llevo dos días en esto, pero aún conociendo las técnicas que empleas, me encanta ver tu manejo mientras ejecutas la rutina. Del mismo modo, la mayoría de las personas a la que les enseñas tu arte, estarán encantadas con que se lo hagas... En el peor de los casos, o bien porque hayan comprobado los secretos del juego en youtube, o porque lo conozcan de otras fuentes, igualmente disfrutarán de tu manejo. 

En el caso improbable en que alguien te corte indicándote que eso lo sabe hacer porque lo ha visto revelado en youtube, a ese le entregas la baraja y le dices que te lo haga, verás como seguramente no sepa ni hacer una mezcla... Es a lo que me refiero, pues aunque se conozcan algunas de las técnicas empleadas, la magia sigue existiendo. No ves mi cara cuando veo a Manolo haciendo cualquier cosita?? Probablemente el juego que me esté haciendo utilice técnicas que él mismo me ha enseñado previamente en clase, pero crees que por eso desaparece la magia?? Yo creo que no!!

Así que deja de pensar en abandonar y menos ahora que yo me acabo de iniciar y veo tu forma de hacer magia como mi objetivo a medio/largo plazo, jejeje...

Un fuerte abrazo y NOS VEMOS EL JUEVES!!
Daniel M.

----------


## pikolo_Green

> Hola compañeros, se que quizás este tema se ha tratado muchas veces, simplemente me gustaría contar como me siento a gente que comparte mi misma afición.
> 
> Tengo 20 años, empecé hacer magia con 16, cambió mi vida radicalmente, ha sido mi gran hobbie, al que dedicó muchas horas, gracias a el he descubierto muchos amigos, personas increíbles y he pasado los mejores ratos de los últimos años.
> 
> Ahora llegado este punto en que en YouTube encuentras todo, desde juegos, técnicas, está todo ... cada vez que lo veo me entristezco muchísimo, todos los secretos que muchas personas han guardado con todo el cariño, ahora está siendo revelado masivamente por gente que solo quiere lucrarse o tener un minuto de popularidad.
> 
> Nos pasamos muchísimo tiempo practicando, practicando técnicas, cubriendo lo pases, perfeccionando todo, para que después el profano pueda mirarlo con solo un click en Youtube. Desde ese momento todo tu trabajo, se ha ido al traste por este tipo de impresentables. A mí me entristece de una manera muy grande.
> 
> Y esto es solo el comienzo, que será dentro de 4 años cuando haya miles de tutoriales mas ...
> ...




Desde mi punto de vista creo que no deberias abandonar ni de coña...internet youtube y la cantidad de videos reveladores que hay como bien ha dicho un usuario que ya te ha contestado, son un mal necesario. Te puedo asegurar que el público verdaderamente profano no se molesta en mirar ni buscar vídeos ni tragarse quizá una explicación de 10 minutos sobre la realización de un efecto con cartas. Todos sabemos que la magia no existe, y en el fondo el profano por mucho que le llegues asombrar sabe que "algo has hecho" para conseguir el efecto, se hará de una manera u otra, pero algo has hecho, y la mayoría de las veces no tiene interés en leer 3 ó 4 páginas de un libro o bien ver un video de 15 minutos. Yo hago magia con cartas, a mi manera y con mi estilo, y lo máximo que me han dicho ha sido en el momento de hacer el juego, lo típico de "dime cómo lo has hecho" pero nunca al cabo de unos días me han llamado para decirme "oye que he buscado y he encontrado" sabes por qué, porque no van a gastar su tiempo en oír una larga explicación, por lo que te he dicho antes, ellos saben que de alguna manera lo has hecho, pero no se molestan en averiguar cómo. Además es curioso que la gente yo creo que se interesa mas por la revelación de grandes efectos como levitar cortar a alguien por la mitad etc etc porque exigen unos mecanismos mas sofisticados, mientras que los 52 cartones siempre son manejados por la misma herramienta: las manos. No te preocupes. Yo desde luego no lo estoy.

----------


## elmanu

como dice Giobbi... en el mundo hay guerras y hay gente pasando hambre... esto es un divertimento hombre... el lo decía en caso de que falles en algún juego... pero se puede aplicar a cualquier problema de este tiipo.

----------


## mayico

Está de lujo que lo animéis a seguir en la magia, y no quiero ser corta royo, pero... Jeje mirad la fecha del escrito, ha llovido ya no?? ;P despistaillos... Jeje

----------


## elmanu

Cortarollos si... pero con razón jajaja

----------


## Xema

JORGE o JORGITO:
Por muchos trucos que haya en you tube......mi teroria es que los juegos causan impacto de acuerdo a la presentación personal que cada uno pueda darle y a la gracia personal de cada uno.
Yo no te concozco, o asi lo creo, ....pero estoy seguro que si empezaste con 16 años...tienes una gracia innata que hace que tus rutinas tengan una personalidad propia.
No te desanimes......una mal truco bien presentado.....puede convertirse en un exitazo......un gran truco mal presentado...siempre será un fracaso a los ojos del espectador.
Saludos cordiales y muchos éxitos personales y profesionales
XEMA SOLÉ SOLÁ

----------


## AlexanderMerl197

Bueno , el tema de youtube tiene sus partes buenas y malas , todo depende de la cara por la que se mire , entiendo que muchos revelen trucos etc.. , pero lo importante es el fin . Yo , tengo 16 años , llevo viendo magia desde los 10 , ¿que paso? Un simple vídeo de 1 moneda revelado , lo vi  por casualidad , ¿Que paso? Empece a practicar magia , exactamente cartomancia y hoy día mismo , soy un pequeño aprendiz como muchos de aquí , reconozco que jode que te miren los trucos , pero creo que ninguna persona  después de presenciar un gran truco , valla a buscar a youtube , por varias razones , primero , no tiene conocimientos para reconocer ese truco y en caso de encontrarlo , puede ser el inicio de un nuevo mago , como es mi caso.

----------


## luis dias derfe

Dicen que no es lo que se hace,sino,como se hace.Una cosa es verlo explicado en youtbe o donde sea y otra hacerlo magistralmente.Por eso los buenos magos siguen teniendo trabajo y viviendo de este arte aqui en España y fuera.

----------


## srvaliente

A VUELTAS CON YOUTUBE. Llevos semanas mirando videos de youtube, videos de magia, revelaciones, etc, etc. Y todos los trucos que veo revelados o casi todos ESTAN YA EN LOS LIBROS .¿Acaso un mago tiene permiso para revelar los trucos de otros en un libro? Que pasa que por youtube no y por libro si? Seamos logicos...estamos en la era de la comunicacion, ahora es todo audiovisual y es logico aprovehcar un medio tan hermoso como youtube. Gracias a youtube, los que no tenemos dinero podemos aprender a tocar guitarra, podemos aprender hacer millones de cosas, podemos iniciarnos en la magia, haciendo 4 trucos que hemos visto mal revelados o bien revelados.
Pero, de ahi, ser un mago completo o buen mago va un mundo. 

Piensa como dicen los compañeros...la gente es curiosa...y si mira busca pero tambien se cansa. La novedad del profano dura poco. 

Mas...yo he sido SEO, es decir optimizador de paginas web, y el que hace que tu puedas encontrar un video por tal busqueda. Te puedo aseguar que cuando tu subes un video, pueden pasar meses hasta que la gente lo vea. Que un video lo vean 1000 personas, no indica que en el caso de una revelacion sea malo ...solo son 1000 personas cuando somos miloones de ellas. Dentro de esas  1000 personas, no habra ni 100 que sean seguidores de magia y ni por asomo va dar la causalidad de que tus amiguetes o familiares que son muchisimas veces los iniciados a los que les realizamos los trucos, lo van haber. Y es igual es que se les va olvidar...no se te olvidan a ti algunos trucos?..pues entonces...

Mas...a los señores magos que estan encontra de youtube, les diria que porque no se crean ellos un canal y se dedican a explicar las tecnicas libremente, igual las podemos ver en el libro de vicente canuto no? O solo queremos cobrar? ganar pasta?.

Hace poco paso lo mismo con el SEO, hay foros de SEO, donde se desvelan tecnicas, trucos para subir tus paginas a la primera posicion. Hubo un tiempo que los gurus del SEO se mosquearon por que habia otros SEOs que se dedicaron a revelarlo gratuitamente o cobrando. Claro vieron que el la gallina de los huevos de oro se les acababa. Pero, ni lejos de eso. Google cambia el algoritmo tanto, que ya ni el mas experto esta seguro de que funcionan las nuevas tecnicas. Tienes que volver a ensayar, volver a estudiar y practicar y probar cosas. Te puedo asegurar que los foros de SEO hay cientos de tios que dicen que saben SEOs, hay SEOs ofreciendo trabajo, SEOs revelando estrategias, etc ,etc ,etc.  Y te puedo asegurar que todo eso ha sido mas positivo para el mundo del SEO. Porque ahora los clientes saben como se trabaja, te respetan, no son ignorantes y no van a engañarte.

Con la magia va pasar lo mismo, al final mucha gente sabra un poquito de magia, sabra lo dificil que es aprender hacer magia, y valorara mas y no seran tan profanos como para dedicarse a ver si pillas al mago como lo hace.

Entiendes...la competencia es buena, el conocimiento tambien. Pero esto en todo. Pero ir diciendo que la magia se pierde porque 4 gatos suben revelaciones de trucos que ya estan en los libros...no me convence señores.

Dejen que la magia sea conocida y que llegue a la mayor parte de personas posibles, que no sea un secreto de circulos magicos ,en plan secta...estan ustedes anticuados y estamos en la era de la informacion, o cambian o mueren.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Creo que tienes conceptos bastante turbios sobre esto de la magia. La filosofía que tienes va en contra de todo buen amante de este arte.

----------


## Moss

srvaliente; confundes CONOCIMIENTO con INFORMACIÓN.

----------


## srvaliente

si tu lo dices...

----------


## albatalyawsi

Yo también lo digo.

----------


## srvaliente

Vale...a lo mejor me lo merezco...bueno....estoy comenzando acepto todas las criticas, escucho y aprendo.

----------


## Moss

Sabia decisión.

----------

